# Jugging the Chatahoochee



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Went jugging for my first time this afternoon at about 4. My buddy just got into it this summer so I talked him into going on a cold night such as this. We were just up above Lake Seminole and in the main river channel. I did my research on the river and found a spot that looked like a winner and we set the first jug out at 4:30. We both reached to grab another jug to bait it and before we could put it in the water had a fish on. All 3 fish were caught before dark. Stayed till about 8pm with no fish on 8 jugs and a missing leader on 1 jug :whistling:. He tied the knots, not me :laughing:.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

That's cool!
How cold was the water? 
What did you use for bait?


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Very good report. Looks like some good Cats. Im impressed on how you got there at 4:30 and had the first jug in the water at 4. Lol. Thats a neat trick.:yes: Sounds like you need to hit that hole up again, just a little earlier. Thanks for sharing! O*D*W


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm jealous of the blues over there, all we have are them pesky flatheads.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Buckyt said:


> That's cool!
> How cold was the water?
> What did you use for bait?


Water temp was 58 and we were using frozen cutbait. Buddy couldn't remember if it was skipjack or what?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Very good report. Looks like some good Cats. Im impressed on how you got there at 4:30 and had the first jug in the water at 4. Lol. Thats a neat trick.:yes: Sounds like you need to hit that hole up again, just a little earlier. Thanks for sharing! O*D*W


Haha yeah I never was good at telling time. I plan on hitting up that hole and many more. By the way that river has some deep holes. That bend hit 60ft :thumbsup:


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm waiting for Lake Weiss water to warm up, and settle down a little so I can put some jugs out. I tried some old frozen Cigar minnows last year and caught a few.
I might want to keep some skip lacks next year to try up here.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Buckyt said:


> I'm waiting for Lake Weiss water to warm up, and settle down a little so I can put some jugs out. I tried some old frozen Cigar minnows last year and caught a few.
> I might want to keep some skip lacks next year to try up here.


9 times out of 10 the natural bait for those waters will be the best bait. But they are scavengers you never know what they will devour.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> 9 times out of 10 the natural bait for those waters will be the best bait. But they are scavengers you never know what they will devour.


Is there shad on your river?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

CatHunter said:


> Is there shad on your river?


On the Choctawhatchee I'm not sure. We have mullet coming out of our ears though :thumbup:


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice fish!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice catch!


----------

